# Just Joined, Not a Skiff Owner... Yet.



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello from Colorado. I've been making regular trips with my father to Florida and other places in the Caribbean to fish for tarpon, permit, bonefish, etc. for about 8 years now. I have a young son who is not far off from joining us. I am looking to purchase a skiff for the three (maybe four when my wife hops in) of us in the coming months. 

We've rented boats in the Florida Keys, but it I still expect it to be a steep learning curve compared to the old Clackacraft, fortunately I came across this community which has been a wealth of knowledge. 

Current boat thoughts:
BT Vengeance
HB Guide

Cheers.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Geologist said:


> Hello from Colorado. I've been making regular trips with my father to Florida and other places in the Caribbean to fish for tarpon, permit, bonefish, etc. for about 8 years now. I have a young son who is not far off from joining us. I am looking to purchase a skiff for the three (maybe four when my wife hops in) of us in the coming months.
> 
> We've rented boats in the Florida Keys, but it I still expect it to be a steep learning curve compared to the old Clackacraft, fortunately I came across this community which has been a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> ...


Both are awesome skiffs. I would have a hard time deciding. I've never owned one of those but I sure do like looking at em haha


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

I have never been on a Vengeance, however I have owned a Guide. Man does that feel like a big boat because of its width. It is stable, plenty of storage, dry ( with the spray rails ) and gets pretty shallow for what it is. It doesnt drive quit as good as I would hope on turns but it takes chop very well. What price range are you wishing to stay in?


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

Forrest said:


> I have never been on a Vengeance, however I have owned a Guide. Man does that feel like a big boat because of its width. It is stable, plenty of storage, dry ( with the spray rails ) and gets pretty shallow for what it is. It doesnt drive quit as good as I would hope on turns but it takes chop very well. What price range are you wishing to stay in?


Thanks for the reply. I have not ridden in either model, only Mitzis and Maverick HPXs, but I see a need for a bigger boat to carry the family. Where did you use the Guide?

Originally was looking at ~30k, but am now open to buying new.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I own a BT Vengeance, powered with a Suzuki 90 hp. She’s a great skiff, runs shallow ia very dry hull, with a wide beam. Comes highly recommended. Yea Hells Bay is no doubt a first rate builder too 🎣


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Good list so far. Maybe Xplor Boatworks X7
Capacity is 6 for sandbar days


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Geologist said:


> Hello from Colorado. I've been making regular trips with my father to Florida and other places in the Caribbean to fish for tarpon, permit, bonefish, etc. for about 8 years now. I have a young son who is not far off from joining us. I am looking to purchase a skiff for the three (maybe four when my wife hops in) of us in the coming months.
> 
> We've rented boats in the Florida Keys, but it I still expect it to be a steep learning curve compared to the old Clackacraft, fortunately I came across this community which has been a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> ...


That is awesome. You have a lot of choices in that price range. There are lots of boats in the bragging spot on this forum.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

Palma Sola said:


> I own a BT Vengeance, powered with a Suzuki 90 hp. She’s a great skiff, runs shallow ia very dry hull, with a wide beam. Comes highly recommended. Yea Hells Bay is no doubt a first rate builder too 🎣





jboriol said:


> Good list so far. Maybe Xplor Boatworks X7
> Capacity is 6 for sandbar days





tractortitan said:


> That is awesome. You have a lot of choices in that price range. There are lots of boats in the bragging spot on this forum.


Thanks for the input, gents. I ended up going with a Maverick HPX from this site. Photos to come when winter is over.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Geologist said:


> Thanks for the input, gents. I ended up going with a Maverick HPX from this site. Photos to come when winter is over.


Great choice, I’ve always been a fan of Mavericks. Enjoy


----------

